# windows 10 and ie 11



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

using above.
keep getting messages like this
*Unsupported Browser*
We have detected that you are using Internet Explorer 7, a browser version that is not supported by this website. Internet Explorer 7 was released in October of 2006, and the latest version of IE7 was released in October of 2007. It is no longer supported by Microsoft.

Continuing to run IE7 leaves you open to any and all security vulnerabilities discovered since that date. In October 2013, Microsoft released version 11 of Internet Explorer that, in addition to providing greater security, is faster and more standards compliant than versions 6-10 that came before it.

also get msgs saying I'm using windows 8 and saying I should upgrade
have checked with Microsoft and they confirm my laptop is using windows 10 and ie 11
??????????????????????????????????????????????

HELP!!!

herb

We suggest installing the latest version of Internet Explorer, or the latest version of these other popular browsers: Firefox, Google Chrome, Safari, Opera


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

as a starting point send a paste of this please
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

together with the make and full model of the computer if it is a branded machine

and in respect of this taken from your other topic


> driving me crazy with notifications................they only occur when I have my original home page opened


what is that please


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If that computer is actually running Windows 10, it has the Internet Explorer 11 browser as part of it.

What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of that computer?
What's the Windows version on its Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

from microsft
Which version of Internet Explorer am I using?

 
Internet Explorer 11
*You're using Internet Explorer 11*
*Which Windows operating system am I running?
This PC is running: Windows 10 

my laptop is a Toshiba model c655-5307*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send the system utility info please as in my post 2 and what as I asked is the home page

with the browser open click Help on the menu bar
then click
about internet explorer
what version is shown please


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> *my laptop is a Toshiba model c655-5307*


*Toshiba Satellite C655-S5307 Laptop*
It originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit.









Please submit the SysInfo.exe log and other information that Macboatmaster has requested.

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

my homepage is www.drudgereport.com

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4043 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, 1797 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 100594 MB, Free - 27431 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Hard Drives: C: Total - 100594 MB, Free - 27431 MB


Your SysInfo.exe log shows that laptop has a 98 GB capacity hard drive.
According to its detailed specifications section, it came with a 500 GB(465 GB) hard drive.








Has the original hard drive been replaced in it?

---------------------------------------------------------------



> with the browser open click Help on the menu bar
> then click
> about internet explorer
> what version is shown please


You haven't replied to this information that Macboatmaster requested about Internet Explorer.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

shows internet explorer 11
version 11.0.22(k83078071)
product id 00150-2000-00003-aa459

my hard drive has never been replaced and the laptop was bought new


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. regarding your home page
the reason without doubt for the script message is because that website runs the following scripts, so that when you click on part of the page another item opens

http://cdn.intermarkets.net/u/Intermarkets/DrudgeReport/drudgereport_targeting.js
http://cdn.intermarkets.net/u/Intermarkets/DrudgeReport/DrudgeReport_Home_Top_dynamic.js
http://cdn.intermarkets.net/u/Intermarkets/AdFeedback/processAdFeedback.js
http://cdn.intermarkets.net/u/Intermarkets/DrudgeReport/DrudgeReport_Home_Left_dynamic.js
http://cdn.intermarkets.net/u/Intermarkets/DrudgeReport/DrudgeReport_Home_Right_dynamic.js
http://cdn.intermarkets.net/u/Intermarkets/DrudgeReport/DrudgeReport_Home_Bottom-Right_160x600.js
http://cdn.intermarkets.net/u/Intermarkets/DrudgeReport/drudgereport_postview.js
http://www.google.com/jsapi/
http://keisu02.eproof.com/js/v20100407.js
http://edge.quantserve.com/quant.js

I suggest you use another home page more suitable to use as a home page
I like Google as it is free of all other clutter
However the choice of what you use is of course yours

2. On which site has this message been received


> keep getting messages like this
> *Unsupported Browser etc. *


3. re IE11
version 11.0.22(k83078071)
I have a feeling that there is an update to that version - but I am not sure if it applies to 10
when you clicked on help and about is the box install new versions automatically checked.

4. Which browsers do you use
Always IE
Edge
Firefox
etc.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

M:

I'll leave it with you.

----------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Two opinions are always better than one, on something like this


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

how do i switch my homepage..........in advanced i change it to another homepage...apply...ok
when i come back it stays on the original homepage.
i'll send the next time i get unsupported browser...,upgrade


herb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please see screenshot








1. It is not on advanced it is on the general tab as arrow shows
2. Ensure start with home page is checked as left facing arrow shows
3. On the arrow marking USE Current you may go to where you wish as the home page and then with that on the browser click that Use current
4. On IE Use Default is Microsoft page
5. You may also delete whatever is in the white box and simply type for instance - google.co.uk
it will be automatically changed to the correct URL and that is the same result as going to google and then clicking use current

If following this - after clicking apply and ok, closing IE and then reopening the browser - have not managed to change your home page then we need to look at other issues


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

thanks for all the caring and quick replies
go to internet options...general...change my homepage.....drudgereport is no longer my homepage...start with home page is ticked....hit apply....hit ok......internet options is now closed.
reopen internet options..................drudgereport is again shown as my homepage

??????????

herb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what home page are you selecting please
in other words what is in the white box in IE Internet options general tab

Other than Windows Defender do you have ANY other anti-spyware or AV installed
Some prevent change of home page


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

www.caymannewsservice.com is the one i changed from www.drudgereport.com (original home page)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and do you please have any third party protection programs


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

yes.....................www.avg.com


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I suspect AVG is the cause
Is it the free edition or the paid for edition please


----------



## lilaco (Jan 30, 2001)

changed the homepage................close ie...............turn on ie..............back to old home page.
have been using avg for over 10 years............never had a problem..............windows 10 is probably the problem

herb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Cheers
Good luck with it

2. IMHO it is either AVG or another browser add-on that is preventing you changing your home page
IF your home page was being changed from what YOU set it to - eg the drudgereport to another home page without your permission I would suspect other possible causes.

3. The fact that you have used AVG for years without a problem is irrelevant, as AVG is continually updated and new aspects introduced.
There have been many examples of problems with aspects of Windows and third party AV programs causing problems
AVG for instance - and many other third party AV programs work well with Windows 8 - 10 until a series of Windows updates OR just one update that makes significant system changes and then the problems arise.

4. I am keen to help YOU. If you wish to proceed please answer



> . re IE11
> version 11.0.22(k83078071)
> I have a feeling that there is an update to that version - but I am not sure if it applies to 10
> when you clicked on help and about is the box install new versions automatically checked.
> ...


and if you have the means to reinstall AVG which I presume you do whether it is free or paid for then I cannot see what you have to lose by trying


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Mac, i don't think avg is the cause of the problem because my laptop has Windows 10 & the newest version of avg free installed & it's never caused a problem for me. After reading all the post i opened IE 11 & changed the homepage more than once. Every time i opened IE 11 the new homepage would load every time. Since i have all the IE 11 updates to date i suspect the cause of the problem could be an addon or he doesn't have all of the IE 11 updates. The image below is the about IE 11 screen which will show you what the newest version is so you can compare it to what the tread starter has.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

With respect
I have already covered this please see



> 3. re IE11
> version 11.0.22(k83078071)
> I have a feeling that there is an update to that version - but I am not sure if it applies to 10
> when you clicked on help and about *is the box install new versions automatically checked.*


and repeated on post 23.
Although it seems as if it may be up to date

and as I said


> IMHO it is either AVG *or another browser add-on that is preventing you changing your home page*


The fact that AVG works well for you - is to a great extent very reliant on systems and indeed installations.
Some AVG programs include AVG TuneUp
some do not OR the user if he is well advised - disables it.


----------

